# Best Casting Abu Reel



## FeedMeSilence (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi

I am lookin for a new Abu reel. I kinda of know what does numbers and letter after the C mean. I've heard that the 7000 C3 is the best. 

Then again is that mag Penn better? I have some Penns and want a modern reel that is small enough to fit in my hands. 

Happy Holiday


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have used an Abu 6500 c3ct mag elite and a penn 525 mag. I think distance wise they are probably very close. The Abu is definetely easier to cast a greater distance out of the box. I have tweaked both reels to where I like them. On the Penn 525 I added magnets and use blue 3 in 1 oil on the bearings. On the Abu I removed all Magnets but two , I used blue 3 in 1 oil on the spool bearings, I also upgraded the drag to the carbontex drag and polished drag washers. Both reels are a good small size to thumb the spool. I also have a Diawa SHV30 on one of my heavers but it is a little hard to get a good grip on the spool when my hands are wet and I am throwing heavy weights. I would have a hard time choosing between the penn 525 and the abu 6500 mag elite. I don't think you could go wrong with either of these.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

With out all the rigamaroe, it;s got to be the Abu Blue Yonder. I'll shut up now and let the experts explain.


----------



## FeedMeSilence (Nov 21, 2005)

*Thanks Guys*

Kewl this is like the sixth time I have heard that 3 in 1 oil stuff is good. Hmmm . . . still lookin to buy myself a gift. I looked at Cabelas and they have a few and I am kinda sortin this stuff out.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Any reel that is tuned to*

your ability is good. With that being said, I do not like levelwind reels for distance or do I like the 7000 series for distance. Any of the 6500 ct's or the Penn 525 mags are what you are looking for for maximum distance.


----------

